# RECHERCHE appli pour verrouiller icones



## NIC064 (17 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et vous lis assez souvent quand je recherches divers renseignements.
Au passage, merci à tous pour vos contributions sur le site.

Je possède un iphone 6, ios 8.4, non jailbraiker.

Après quelques recherches mais sans trop de réponses car beaucoup de choix sont proposés sur l'AppStore, je voudrais télécharger une application qui me permette de verrouiller par un code (ou même par les empreintes), l'ouverture de certaines applications ou peut être même toutes les applications (au mieux comme ça, ça va me permettre de séléctionner celle que je désire...)

Ça serait surtout pour verrouiller l'icone Mail, Contact, Photos, Messages... et peut être d'autres.

L'idéal serait une appli qui me permette de le faire par code ou empreinte en sélectionnant les icônes désirés.

Je précise que je ne souhaite pas jailbreaker mon téléphone et que si l'appli est payante, cela ne me dérange pas....

Je veux être juste sur que si en l'achetant, cela soit possible et au mieux, au choix pour toutes mes icônes. C'est pour cela que je demande vos expériences.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

Cordialement, Nicolas.


----------



## daffyb (17 Juillet 2015)

ça n'existe pas à ma connaissance.
Tu peux mettre le "control parental", mais c'est pas génial au quotidien.
Et le code pour déverrouiller le téléphone, ce n'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## NIC064 (17 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide mais au contraire, il me semble que ça existe mais peut être en payant (pas grave)...

J'avais cette "appli" sur un ancien iphone craké en passant par cydia.

Sinon le déverrouillage du téléphone peut être une solution mais je trouve ça chiant surtout quand c'est pour verrouiller uniquement 3-4 applis ou dossiers.

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## daffyb (17 Juillet 2015)

NIC064 a dit:


> Je précise que je ne souhaite pas jailbreaker mon téléphone


CQFD


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2015)

Oui, c'est possible avec le jailbreak qui permet à des applis tierces d'aller bidouiller dans l'OS, mais ce n'est pas possible sur iPhone non jailbreaké, et il n'y a de ce fait aucune application sur l'appstore, payante ou non, qui permet de faire ce que tu demandes.
Le système de restrictions (Réglages -> Restrictions) que daffyb t'a signalé est une bonne piste sur un iPhone non jailbreaké. C'est la seule, de toute façon.


----------



## NIC064 (17 Juillet 2015)

parfait merci, ça mérite d'être clair au moins, je suis un peu déçu mais bon si on peut rien faire sans jailbreak...


----------

